# Chamber Vacuum Sealer Recommendation???????



## MileHiGuy (Dec 2, 2022)

I want a sous vide liquid - compatible food sealer.  I know there are several on the market.  Does anyone have experience with them - good or bad, that they can share?  

Thanks,

MileHiGuy


----------



## LoydB (Dec 2, 2022)

I have a VP230 that I absolutely adore. I wish I'd tossed the roll bag consumer model one ten years ago, this is so much better.


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 2, 2022)

I bought the VacMaster VP215 a few weeks ago and it is great. I also wish I had stepped up a long time ago.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 2, 2022)

I couldn't afford the Vacmaster sealers, so I bought a LEM when they were on a great sale price at Costco. They are now $650, was $600 when I bought it. I was afraid to buy one of the cheap knock $400 knock offs because there is no real support for a pump if it goes bad.


----------



## Dave in AZ (Dec 2, 2022)

Walton's has a vac chamber sealer on sale right now.   All I know.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 3, 2022)

I'm using a Vacmaster 320 chamber sealer. Pricey but with a 16x20 chamber I can seal pretty much anything I'll encounter. And from owning one previously their customer service is excellent


----------



## MileHiGuy (Dec 3, 2022)

Thanks all for the input


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2022)

If you go VacMaster purchase it from Vacuum sealers unlimited. Loss is great.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 4, 2022)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you go VacMaster purchase it from Vacuum sealers unlimited. Loss is great.


LOL, Lisa is great


----------



## lisa b (Jan 6, 2023)

Thanks for the recommendation! I'm here to help.  You can call me at 661-332-5631. All of our chamber sealers ship for free.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 7, 2023)

rexster314 said:


> LOL, Lisa is great


Yes Lisa! Had a question today and had an answer right away.


----------

